# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Who's a good computer game programmer in the freedom community?

## DadaOrwell

Seeking recommendations.  Who's a good computer game programmer in the freedom community?  Preferably NH-based. Why do you recommend them?  Cavaet:  The MineThings.com guy is unavailable.

----------


## Bigboss

I have friends good at that. Do you need help?

----------

